# Getting there from Here...



## Harrier101 (17 Jul 2004)

Howdy folks,

I am in the initial stages of applying to the CF for AVN Tech, and I have future asperations of becoming a Flight engineer, Is there any information out there that anybody can point me too on what a CF member needs to qualify for this position, such as time in, rank, coarses etc. I see alot of information on trades you can get ino, initialy in the CF, but not much on some of the more advanced trades. Is there a reason for that? Why they do not put out info on advanced or specialty trades?


----------



## Inch (17 Jul 2004)

Well, you won't find much info on the Advanced trades like SAR Tech or FE since they're not avail to newbies off the street, it's just a waste of money to spend it on brochures and videos that won't apply to recruits. 

As for the requirements, not too sure exactly, but I'll tell you this, I've never seen an FE, AESOp or SAR Tech that wasn't a Cpl or above which means that it's probably 3 years or more to be able to get into those trades. As with any change in occupation in the CF, you're going to want to separate yourself from the other applicants for FE, etc.  Don't do anything halfassed, always put the effort in, your supervisors will see this and your PER will reflect it.

Anyways, hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## childs56 (17 Jul 2004)

FE is what i hope to do one day and heres how it is explained to me, min of 5 years as a avn tech as a corpral, you have to pass the training. and their isn't that many openings .


----------



## Harrier101 (17 Jul 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. I can see the need for putting in the effort, same as everything else. You wanna move up and do some cool stuff, you put forth the effort. As far as the need for FE's, I have heard through the rumor mill that they are having a hard time retaining them. I could be wrong though.


----------

